# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker  zZ-Team Release SmartZ 1.3.15 and Huawei Advanced Tool 2.6.0.5

## gsm_bouali

*zZ-Team Release SmartZ 1.3.15 and Huawei Advanced Tool 2.6.0.5*     *What New:*
--------------  *-Huawei Phones Qcom added:* Huawei U1251 *(Read Info, Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair {World First}, Read/Write Backup)* Huawei U1259 *(Read Info, Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair {World First}, Read/Write Backup)* Huawei U1280E *(Read Info, Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair {World First}, Read/Write Backup)* ** Huawei U1250 some unknown Firmware failed in boot added* ** Huawei U1270 some unknown Firmware failed in boot added*    *Added in zZ_SmartZ* ** ZTE Modem MF626 firmware BD_COCOMLP673M3V1.0.0B02 Comcel/Colombia added.* ** Motorola EX132 added 1 unsupported firmware.*   *Huawei Advanced Tool, Module Features* *Brand: Huawei
Direct Unlock... Supported!
IMEI Repair!! Supported!
Direct Flashing ... Supported!
Relock operation... Supported!
Repair Simlock... Supported!
Old and New Qualcomm... Supported!
Android New Security... Supported!
MTK... Supported!
Modem... Supported!*  *zZKey SmartZ, Module Features* *Brand : Zte, Motorola, Zte Modem
Direct Unlock... Supported!
Read Codes... Supported!
IMEI Repair!! Supported!
Relock operation... Supported!
Multilingual Software (SPANISH; ENGLISH, ARABIC)
Heuristic Method*   *DISCLAIMER:*
-------------------------- *The change  IMEI/MEID option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective  of restablishing the original imei. Any illegal use with the IMEI/MEID,  changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on their own  responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to misuse of this  software.*
-------------------------   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

